# A Warning For Anyone Planning To Hitch or Ride HWY299.



## Shwillam (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey guys, just went throu this nightmare myself. The 299, about 40 miles east of Willow Creek, has a HUGE "rock" slide that's more of a "mountin" slide. Expect to wait an hour or more to get throu it

EDIT: After consideration, it's actually totally worth the hour wait. Check it out, it was pretty cool. I shoulda taken pictures.


----------



## mateoboliviano (Apr 24, 2017)

299 is such a good highway to hitch, but that section always feels dangerous. Like when 18 year old Hoopa girls pick you up and they're doing 80mph smoking cigarettes and playing with the radio and they're talking to you in the rearview. Enjoy the slowness waiting for the lead truck!


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 24, 2017)

mateoboliviano said:


> 299 is such a good highway to hitch, but that section always feels dangerous. Like when 18 year old Hoopa girls pick you up and they're doing 80mph smoking cigarettes and playing with the radio and they're talking to you in the rearview. Enjoy the slowness waiting for the lead truck!



Touché and I completely agree. It's fucking gorgeous, easy as fuck rides, even better than the 101 I'd say. 
I suppose if you're on the 299 you're usually in no rush, but if anyone is be prepared lol


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 24, 2017)

It's actually a site to fucking see too


----------

